# Golden Mattens



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Where did Ganus get Golden Mattens from?
And around what year?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.schaerlaeckens.com/upload/part39.htm

This might help, look under Mattens.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks HillFamilyLoft.
Good stuff.


----------



## swaze (Mar 3, 2010)

that link from Schaerlaeckens only tells part of the story though.

Ad Schaerlaeckens bought Golden Mattens from Achiel Mattens and owned the bird for several years before he sold it to Hans Vultink who is some kind of rich and famous well known billiards player in Europe (who also races pigeons)

Ganus bought the bird from Hans Vultink in late 2002 along with several children that Vultink had already bred.

at some point after that purchase Schaerlaeckens and Ganus had a falling out and that is where we saw things like Schaerlaeckens stating that the bird was infertile and was never that great of a breeder. normally i would not trust Ganus but in this case Ganus seems to be right and Schaerlaeckens was jealous or had some kind of axe to grind.

Ganus had DNA testing on the children that he bred here in the States to prove that Mattens was still filling eggs. assuming Ganus DNA tests were legit and I have to assume they were, you have to take Ganus for his word and everything Ad says with a grain of salt now


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

swaze said:


> that link from Schaerlaeckens only tells part of the story though.
> 
> Ad Schaerlaeckens bought Golden Mattens from Achiel Mattens and owned the bird for several years before he sold it to Hans Vultink who is some kind of rich and famous well known billiards player in Europe (who also races pigeons)
> 
> ...


From my view on things is that Ad is pretty straight forward and to the point no BS kind of a guy. This is from his writings, interviews etc. 
I have a few Ganus pedigrees that are not on the up and up. I have researched band numbers and they do not match names. Breeders are left off of pedigrees and generalized. Birds names have been changed etc. Always was skeptical about the Mattens story. I would not think Schaerlaeckens would be jealous of Mike Ganus. I know he is not too found of the pigeon pushers through his interviews. He also thinks the paper hungry Americans are nuts. I think he coined the phrase that you can sell an american a piece of paper and give them a bird to go along with it.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Also when Ad sold Mattens he was 10 years old, Ganus bought Mattens at 11. Ad seems like he is in it to win races, Mike in it for the dollar and to win races. In the last five or so years that I have been tracking pedigrees and following the winners in Belg and the NL, I do not recall any winning pedigrees with Mattens in them. I just burrowed a 10 year old cock from my mentor. Honestly he is old and slow. Not sure whether Ganuses time with Mattens was as prolific as he claims. Lets face it Ad sold a 10 year old cock bird, did he really think he was of that much value any more. Would he be that jelous of a guy that bought him and exploited thousands out of him. I think both Ad and Ganus have different motivations. There is no doubt in my mind that Ad probably thinks Ganus is nuts to buy an 11 year old bird he thought to be washed up. He probably even questioned the legitimacy. From what he is said he thinks all Americans are nuts when it comes to pigeons. Don't see why he would be jelous of Ganus. Unless he is angry that Ganus exploited his (Ad's) racing fame in the pigeon sport for personal financial gain.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> From my view on things is that Ad is pretty straight forward and to the point no BS kind of a guy. This is from his writings, interviews etc.
> I have a few Ganus pedigrees that are not on the up and up. I have researched band numbers and they do not match names. Breeders are left off of pedigrees and generalized. Birds names have been changed etc. Always was skeptical about the Mattens story. I would not think Schaerlaeckens would be jealous of Mike Ganus. I know he is not too found of the pigeon pushers through his interviews. He also thinks the paper hungry Americans are nuts. I think he coined the phrase that you can sell an american a piece of paper and give them a bird to go along with it.


 This is one of those....he said....she said....or maybe really... he said....he said....I doubt the "real truth" will ever be known. By way of a friend, I got some of that Schaerlaecken blood in my loft, and the parents made BIG money for the owner....so I shall see !


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a friend In Michigan (yes, I have a friend) who received three pair of Schaerlaecken's last year. I have made a deal with him to send him six of my best and for him to send six of his best including Schaerlaercken's to the ABQ to fly with the *Ace on the Hill *team. This will be a good test for them.


Sorry Randy, didn't mean to take first billing. How about *The Hill of Aces* Team.

Ace


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I am not questioning the value of the Mattens blood. Just the men involved. Ad himself is still winning with the bloodline. Being a 91 and Sissi an 89 the blood is starting to disappear from the pedigrees. Ad also puts a big part of the value on Sissi. May be one of those Pairs make the bloodline things. Seems like Ad made the prizes off the bird and Ganus the money. A good question would be are the Pre Ganus Mattens better than the post Ad Mattens? Think I would go performance over paper here and get birds from Ad.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> This is one of those....he said....she said....or maybe really... he said....he said....I doubt the "real truth" will ever be known. By way of a friend, I got some of that Schaerlaecken blood in my loft, and the parents made BIG money for the owner....so I shall see !


Did he get the bird via Ad or via Ganus?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Did he get the bird via Ad or via Ganus?


 Directly off of imports from Ad...by way of another 3rd party in USA.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Directly off of imports from Ad...by way of another 3rd party in USA.


Keep us posted on how they do for you.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> I have a friend In Michigan (yes, I have a friend) who received three pair of Schaerlaecken's last year. I have made a deal with him to send him six of my best and for him to send six of his best including Schaerlaercken's to the ABQ to fly with the *Ace on the Hill *team. This will be a good test for them.
> 
> 
> Sorry Randy, didn't mean to take first billing. How about *The Hill of Aces* Team.
> ...


This sounds like fun. Also a good way to testing stock against what we have. Always looking for something as good or better. Don't forget your friends name on the marquee. I am looking forward to the competition this year. Trading babies is a good way to acquire and test stock from other sources.


----------

